# Cyndie Allemann Racing Diary (Japanese Super GT Audi R8 LMS)



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Those of us here at Fourtitude are excited about the 2012 racing season. With more Audis than ever before competing at the top levels of motor racing, there will be plenty for Audi fans and motorsport enthusiasts to follow this season. One campaign and one driver in particular that we'll be watching is Cyndie Allemann as she continues to break barriers for women in motorsport, this time at the wheel of an Audi R8 LMS. Those with keen memory of Le Mans may recall that Cyndie raced a Ford GT as part of an all female squad that included Audi DTM driver Rahel Frey back in 2010. This racing season Cyndie is off to Japan and, working with the talented Eric Gilbert of Motorsport.com fame, has submitted what we hope will be a long-running series about her 2012 season in both words and pictures.

Check out the first installment from Cyndie via this link.

* Full Story *


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*.*

Good luck Cyndie. :thumbup:


----------

